# evanzo Webspace: wohin mit der Index.htm?



## simkess (26. April 2005)

Ich suche schon seit 3 Tagen im Web und finde NICHTS absolut NICHTS. 
Mein Problem:
Ich habe meine Website auf dem PC zu Hause komplett fertig. mit index.htm. soweit so gut.
jetzt aber will ich die dateien auf meinen Webspace hochladen. (evanzo WebS, 500mb,...)
In welches Verzeichnis müssen die Dateien?
ich kann keine Ordner löschen! 
Ich kann keine Rechte vergeben.
Ich kann keine Ordner erstellen. (ausser in /httpdocs/)
Woran liegt das?

Bitte helft mir, ich bin sowas von verzweifelt


----------



## Dr Dau (26. April 2005)

Hallo!

Die Frage ist doch hoffentlich nicht ernst gemeint?!
1. Warum Du httpdocs nicht ändern kannst? Weil Du nicht der einzige auf dem Server bist und dieses die Konfiguration des Servers durcheinander bringen würde.
2. Wohin mit den Dateien? Hast Du mal versucht sie in obiges Verzeinis zu packen und dann geguckt was unter deiner Domain zu sehen ist?
3. 3 Tage und nichts gefunden? Es dauert höchstens 3 Minuten den Support zu finden.
www.evanzo.de ---> Produktinfo ----> Support: JA ----> Fragezeichen.
Oh, was ist das denn?!
Eine Support Mail Adresse und Telefonnummer?!
Hmm, wofür das wohl sein mag?!  

Gruss Dr Dau
PS: Allein die FAQ sprechen schon für die "Qualität" des Hosters.


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. April 2005)

Üblicherweise kommt man mit dem FTP-Programm direkt in das htdocs-Verzeichnis. Einige Hoster verwenden dann noch einen Ordner mit dem namen »html«. Bei Evanzo ist es vermutlich der »httpdocs«-Ordner, jedenfalls läßt der Name darauf schließen.

Hmpf, da war der Doc schneller


----------



## Dr Dau (26. April 2005)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmpf, da war der Doc schneller


 
hihihi


----------



## simkess (27. April 2005)

Danke für die "höflichen" Antworten. Ich dachte hier wird einem freundlich geholfen.
Sorry, das ich nicht allwissend bin. Dem Support habe ich bereits eine email geschrieben, doch die antworten nicht. Aber gut, ich bin ja eh "böse" da ich bei einem vermeindlich schlechten Webhoster bin.


----------



## Dr Dau (27. April 2005)

Hallo!

OK, war evtl ein wenig "forsch", sorry.

Zu Punkt 1: dass kann sicher nicht jeder wissen, aber Du hast nun eine (hoffentlich verständliche Erklärung) warum Du besagtes Verzeichnis nicht ändern kannst.

Zu Punkt 2: auf die Idee hätte eigentlich jeder kommen können, probieren kann ja nicht schaden.

Zu Punkt 3: es konnte niemand aus deinem Posting herauslesen WAS Du WO gesucht hast. Wenn Du dem Support eine Mail geschickt hast, dann hast Du ja DOCH etwas gefunden.


> Ich suche schon seit 3 Tagen im Web und finde NICHTS absolut NICHTS


Dass der Hoster nicht oder nur zögerlich antwortet, spricht wieder für die "Qualität".

Solche wie von dir gestellten Fragen, als auch z.b. sowas wie "wie ist der Pfad zu Perl" usw. gehören einfach in die FAQ und nicht irgendwo tief versteckt oder nur auf Anfrage.
Schliesslich richten sich solche billig Angebote vornehmlich an den "normal" User.
Und von dem kann man nicht erwarten dass der sich mit Servertechniken auskennt.

Ausserdem macht sich der Hoster mit solch mageren FAQ's selber unnötige Arbeit.

Leider lässt sich die wahre Qualität erst erkennen, wenn es zu spät ist (bereits Angemeldet und sicher auch Vertraglich gebunden).

Bis auf dass Du evtl. beim Preis hättest skeptisch werden können, kann man dir diesen "fehler" also nicht ankreiden.
Jeder hat mal klein angefangen und fehler gemacht.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## simkess (27. April 2005)

jop. Im nachhinein würde ich lieber nur 250mb Webspace haben, dafür mehr support und Qualität. Aber ich kann jeden Monat kündigen. Naja, vorerst reicht mir das.

Ich hätte noch ne Frage:
Hat es schon jemand hingekriegt mit Outlook XP die Mails von Evanzo abzurufen?
Das schicken usw. geht einwandfrei (Hab ich unter evanzo webmail nachgeschaut) nur das empfangen geht nicht. Bei dem Benutzernamen muss man ja "pop.xise.de.001" eingeben. Nur: woher weis ich welche Nummer zu welcher Mailbox gehört?

Mfg simkess


----------



## Dr Dau (27. April 2005)

Hallo!

Monatliche Kündigungsfrist geht ja, dann kannst Du ja erstmal "rumprobieren".
Vielleicht kommst Du ja auch irgendwann nach anfänglichen Problemen damit klar.

Hmm, demnach hast Du ja zumindest schon die richtige Mail-Server Adresse.
Ich würde jetzt spontan sagen dass pop.xise.de die Server Adresse ist, und 001 für den ersten Mailaccount.
Da beides zusammen den Benutzernamen (Loginnamen) ergibt, müsste also der nächste Benutzer 002 bekommen.
Sinnigerweise dürfte die Nummerierung unabhängig von dem Mailaccount sein, da sonst im schlimmsten Fall bei jedem anlegen eines neuen Mailaccounts jeder Benutzer eine andere nummer bekommen würde.

Beispiel:
mama@xise.de bekommt 001
papa@xise.de bekommt 002
admin@xise.de bekommt 003

Du siehst die Nummer ist fortlaufend, egal mit welchem Buchstaben der Mailaccount den Du anlegst beginnt.

Einfacher und auch eindeutiger währe es natürlich wenn die Mailadresse gleichzeitig der Loginname und der Mailboxname währe.
Im grunde kann es ja nur drei möglichkeiten geben wie die Mailboxen heissen.
1. 001
2. pop.xise.de.001
3. irgend_ein_name@xise.de

Hast Du mal ein 2. ...... 3. Mailaccount angelegt und mal Mails hin und hergeschickt um zu sehen welche Mail von wem in welcher Mailbox landet?

Ich denke mehr als probieren kannst Du nicht.
Den Mailsupport kannst Du dir sicher sparen, daran verdienen sie nichts, darum auch die kostenpflichtige 0180er.
Da dein Hoster auch eher zu den unbekannten zählt, glaube ich nicht dass dir jemand zu diesem speziellen Fall weiterhelfen kann.
Es sei denn, Du sagst dass Du die Administration über z.b. Confixx machst, da kann dir sicher jemand weiter helfen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## simkess (27. April 2005)

Juhuu! Es funktioniert. THX! 
Man muss als Daten folgendes eingeben: (In den FAQ steht zwar was völlig anderes, aber...)
Name
addy@domain.de
Passwort
pop.xise.de
smtp.xise.de
Benutzername: addy@domain.de (nix mit 001 usw. scheiss FAQ!)


----------



## Schlumpf007 (24. August 2007)

Hallo, ich erwecke mal diesen Thread wieder 

Ich bin auch seit einigen Tagen ein Evanzo Kunde mit einem Webpaket. Ich selber habe aber auch noch einen Root Server mit Confixx was super leicht ist. Aber bei Evanzo ist Plesk nunja, ich habe auch ein Problem mit meinen Email. Im Outlook gehen die Test soweit wunderbar. 

Nur geht die Testnachricht nicht raus. Ich kan Email empfangen aber verschicken kann ich keine. Ich erhalte dann nur den Fehler 552. Im Outlook habe ich soweit aes richtig eingestellt. Auch das der Server Auth benötigt hat da evtl wer noch rat ?


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. August 2007)

Schlumpf007 hat gesagt.:


> Nur geht die Testnachricht nicht raus. Ich kann Email empfangen aber verschicken kann ich keine. Ich erhalte dann nur den Fehler 552.


Leider ist Fehler 552 ein Outlook "Alibi"-Fehler der mehrere Bedeutungen haben kann. Meist folgt aber die Erklärung zum Fehler. Also z. B. "Fehler 552: Disk Quota überschritten" oder "Fehler 552: Mail zu groß".

Je länger ich bei google Suche desto mehr mögliche Fehlermeldungen finde ich 

Offiziell (aus der MS Knowledge Base) bedeutet der Fehler:
SMTP_552_STORAGE_OVERFLOW - Speicherlimit überschritten
Was das jetzt bei Deinem Hoster auslöst, kann ich so nicht erraten, sorry.


----------

